# Laundry Soap ingredient, washing soda



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I thought it would be nice to have another thread on laundry soap.:bouncy:
12 oz shredded homemade soap melted in 2 quarts of hot water
Add: 1 cup of washing soda and 1 cup of borax to a gallon of cold water.
Mix the hot and cold solutions together and dilute with more water, if you like.
Let cool and use about 1/2 cup or less for each load.
What is your recipe?

We have hard water here, so when I wash whites, I hand fill the washer with HOT water, add bleach and laundry soap, and the whites will come out nicely.

I read this: to make washing soda out of baking soda--heat it at 400 degrees F for one hour. That is something I had not heard of before, how about you?

And an explanation: Baking sodaâs chemical makeup is NaHCO3 (1 sodium, 1 hydrogen, one carbon, and 3 oxygen molecules). Washing sodaâs chemical makeup is Na2CO3 (2 sodium, 1 carbon, and 3 oxygen molecules). When baking soda is heated up to high temperatures, it breaks down to become washing soda, water steam, and carbon dioxide.

I've read that some of our members here, know a little about chemicals. Can anyone verify the above information on washing soda from baking soda? Thanks!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

My homemade laundry soap recipe is similar but I use felsNapha soap & the water is in different amounts. I Love the homemade laundry soap.


----------



## katheh (Jul 21, 2012)

That process works to make washing soda. But cap it tightly, or exposure to oxygen will turn it back into baking soda.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I spread the baking soda over a cookie sheet and let it bake at 400 while I grate & dissolve the fels naptha - but only the cup I need for each batch. You'll know when it's turned to washing soda when you compare it to the fresh baking soda, there's a visible difference. I don't really know if it makes a difference but I'm so pleased with my laundry soap I do it anyway.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Learned something new today... 

We looked and looked for washing soda with no luck. (finally found some at walmart) We could have made it!! Will have to remember this. 

We use the Fells Naptha recipe and love it. We made some on Saturday, I think it needs more water it jelled up more then we wanted.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

DYngbld said:


> Learned something new today...
> 
> We looked and looked for washing soda with no luck. (finally found some at walmart) We could have made it!! Will have to remember this.
> 
> We use the Fells Naptha recipe and love it. We made some on Saturday, I think it needs more water it jelled up more then we wanted.



My recipe jells up while it's setting for 24 hrs. after mixing it up. But then I stir it good & put it in my containers & it is no longer jelled. I do have to shake it each time before using.


----------



## Nugget6 (Jan 24, 2013)

I use a powdered version of washing soda, oxyclean, and borax. I don't add soap to my entire batch since I use cloth diapers and they don't handle soaps all that well. Takes 1-2 scoops from the scooper that came with the oxyclean bucket. I've been using this batch since September and it's still going strong. <3 it!


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Is washing soda the same thing as laundry detergent?

I want a recipe where I don't have to add laundry detergent, and would love to not add borax.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Are any of you using your homemade soap in an He machine? I'm about ready to make the Fels Naptha/Borax/Soda/Oxyclean powder mix as I'm always putting the washing soda or borax in the wash to get things clean because I find my no perfume/dyes detergents never get stuff clean. Washing soda is already He compatable as is Oxyclean. 
Detergent is also crazy expensive here! I have to drive an hour to get to an affordable store. 

Thanks!


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

I have an HE machine and it is fine. Remember HE machines want low suds and homemade is at lot lower sudsing than commercial detergents.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

fransean said:


> I have an HE machine and it is fine. Remember HE machines want low suds and homemade is at lot lower sudsing than commercial detergents.


And if you get too much suds you can use hot tub defoamer in the mix.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Fransean, I did a little more research online last night and not only do lots of people use it in their He machines but now I understand better how my machine works, always a good thing! 

Have some Fels Naptha on the way and can't wait to mix it up this weekend.


----------

